# how can i edit freebsd boot loader?



## Xeo84 (Jan 3, 2010)

Hello, i'm trying to set up multiboot system and i can't find how to edit the freebsd bootloader!

I installed freebsd on a xp machine and dual boot works great, now i installed archlinux on a third partition with grub in the same partition.
But freebsd bootloader is unable to boot archlinux so i think there is something wrong in the configuration file, how can i manage it?
Is this possible?
or is better to install grub on hd0 and use it as default bootloader?

thank you!


----------



## Beastie (Jan 3, 2010)

The default boot manager has no configuration file. It just works, on-the-fly. But it only boots from primary BIOS partitions.

If Archlinux is installed on an extended partition, you should create a primary partition and install it there, and the FreeBSD default boot manager should find it. Or use GRUB instead.


----------



## aragon (Jan 3, 2010)

Yup, boot0 scans the partition table for primary partitions each time you boot up.  You configure it by simply configuring your partition table correctly, and ensuring each OS has boot code at the start of its partition.


----------



## Speedy (Jan 3, 2010)

Try GAG. It can chainload booteasy (and ntloader, and GRUB, and Lilo, etc).

http://gag.sourceforge.net/


----------



## paean (Jan 3, 2010)

+1 gag


----------



## zeiz (Jan 4, 2010)

I used GAG for years but now I use Grub2 (GAG currently cannot boot grub2).
And what? I like it! Just install Arch on whatever partition and choose it's grub on MBR (default). Then edit its menu.lst (or config files if you got grub2) for FreeBSD (search this forum). Grub will detect Windows automatically.
IMHO FreeBSD boot manager is not designed for multiboot.


----------



## aragon (Jan 4, 2010)

zeiz said:
			
		

> IMHO FreeBSD boot manager is not designed for multiboot.


Of course it is.  IMHO you just don't know how to use it.


----------



## Xeo84 (Jan 4, 2010)

ok thanks all! i used a primary partition instead a extended partition and now it works!
thanks again


----------

